# Review: Lollipop Chainsaw + What should I play next?



## Sustain (Jul 19, 2013)

Xbox 360

Been on mandatory bedrest since monday, had my girl buy me Lollipop Chainsaw and I played it and call of duty since monday, and to be honest I had way more fun beating lollipop chainsaw. I HIGHLY recommend this game and HIGHLY recommend that you be very medicated during gameplay. It is a perfect shroom game, I wish I could have played it start to finish on shrooms. At first it seems like a very lame game at first with a poor user interface, and cheesy bits, but the more you play it the more insane the story line gets. I was freaking out fighting bosses because some fights just KEPT going lol. There's all sorts of crazy colors and lights, and some scenes are the idyllic setting for a great trip. If you do buy it and try it... try it all the way through.

Basic Premise:

You are a half naked, very athletic, 18 year old cheerleader. You just had your 18th birthday, you've got a chainsaw... and you kill zombies. It just simply doesn't get better than that.


I'm not the best for reviews, but I think everyone needs a copy of lollipop chainsaw on hand, they are $10 shipped on ebay right now. Beat it, and laugh with your friends when they come over after.


Now... I was wondering what you guys suggest? I've been playing black ops 2 even though its broken. My internet connection seems to change every time the host changes, and it seems to go from .5 seconds to a full second in my favor to completely the opposite the next game against the same players. What else is there? I've tried battlefield and the user interface just doesn't work for me. Not to mention people dont talk much on there. I want a more realistic shooting game, like Socom. Socom 1 2 and 3 were amazing, but 4 sucked. They ruined it. The connection was flawless, if you lagged everyone lagged and they could kick you out to stop lagging if they voted you out.

Anyways.... I enjoyed metal gear solid.... What else is out there?


----------



## Constiello (Jul 19, 2013)

I could never play games on shrooms

always had mind wander, plus couldn't coordinate myself to know what the fuck I was doing


Anyway. Cool, I myself saw brief info on Lollipop Chainsaw, might be something I'd pick up sometime in my life

Have you played Rainbow Six Vegas Two? Shit's dope, a more realistic shooter compared to most on market today. fun.


----------



## Sustain (Jul 20, 2013)

Everytime I hear rainbow six vegas two I just assume its another grand theft auto game... and stay clear. I am googling it now.


----------



## Constiello (Jul 20, 2013)

It's a very tactical FPS

the hispanic terrorists you fight say the funniest things

gun customization is the shit

fuck the campaign though. Slow and... eh

I recommend doing Terrorist Hunt, eliminate enemy bots on a multiplayer map pretty much. It can get intense, specially playing with your homie


----------



## sunni (Jul 23, 2013)

the plot is horrible, horribly made game, but I guess on some level its fun, if you like games like that I would suggest left for dead 2 , are you just an xbox player or do you have a computer to game on?


----------

